# Another homemade Gun Stock.   This one is Curly/Figured CHERRY



## Marker

Here is another Gun stock that I made It is out of what some people call Curly Cherry.   I have seen Cherry with more curl than this so I call it Figured Cherry.
   This is for a Winchester model 670.


----------



## Robert111

Beautiful job. Is that an oil finish?


----------



## vthowe

That's awesome!

May I ask how you make these, CNC?


----------



## jasontg99

That is beautiful.  Would love to see another pic after assembly.


----------



## thetalbott4

That's beautiful! Looks like something that came out of a high end factory custom shop. It looks absolutely flawless from the pictures. Any pics of the process? (you know we love the process as much as the finished product) Was it an order or something for yourself?


----------



## dogcatcher

Beautiful job.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

How do you go about doing this?  Can you just 'make new' wood for an old gun? 

Say, for an example, a tired old Lee Enfield...how does one begin making a new stock (likely beyond my skills, but It would be interesting to read up on it if you have any links!) 

Andrew


----------



## Marker

Yes This is an oil Finnish,   I used tung oil.   So far it only has one coat.  I will need to sand it down a bit and add a few more coats of tung oil, and then hand rub it.



    How I make these stocks is on a Gun stock duplicator. 

  First  I need a stock to duplicate.  I then  take the stock that I will be copying and trace it out using a carpenters pencil, on a piece of 8/4-10/4 lumber.   I then band saw it out and then I put blocks on the original stock that I will be copying. Then mount it in my duplicator, and also mount the blank along side of it to be duplicated.


Here is a link that shows a similar machine to the homemade one that I use....Gemini Gunstock Carving Duplicator - YouTube

   Taking my time I can copy a stock in under an hour.   What gets me is sanding it. I don't have a [power sander,, so I need to do it by hand.   Sometimes I will think that I have it completely sanded and then when I go to put the oil on I see SCRATCHES .   


   Right now I just use 8/4-12/4, lumber, but when I warms up a bit I will be buying a new planer.  So I can  laminating 4/4 lumber together to make gun stock blanks.    I have some nice 4/4 Birdseye maple, that I would like to laminate together with a piece of 1/2" walnut, cherry, or even something like rosewood in the center.


   I have not been making very many stocks lately.  One reason being that my duplicator is on my back porch, and  I work third shift.  So I am used to staying up during the night.   It has been to cold for me to go out and get some work done, tonight it is supposed to get down to 14.   

Another reason why I have not been making very many stocks, is because It is very hard to find people who wants them. When people do want to replace their stock they seem to want synthetic stocks.  


   I don't consider myself to be a pro at making these yet, I still have alot to learn. I have only made about 15-20 stocks so far.

   How I got started doing this was, since I am working as a hardwood lumber inspector, I can get lots of curly maple, and figuared cherry, and pretty much any north american hardwood lumber that I want.    The company that I was working for, was nice enough to allow me to take what ever lumber I wanted home.   This is how I got this piece of cherry.    To them it was just a piece of cherry, and if I didn't take it home it would have been just sold as ordinary cherry.


----------



## Haynie

That is a pretty cool machine and it sounds like you had a pretty cool job.


----------



## thetalbott4

Hardwood lumber inspector?! The only better job is in the bikini industry. You da man!


----------

